# Hay o Tiene



## Vilivi

Qual a diferença de Tiene e Hay???
Gracias,
Vivi


----------



## Vanda

Talvez tem e há.


----------



## Outsider

_Tiene_ indica posse. _Hay_ indica existência.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Vivi: a mesma diferença que há em português entre os verbos "ter" e "haver".


----------



## maria64maria64

Vivi, cuidado con eso, en Brasil se utiliza mucho "tem" quando em português de Portugal se diz "há". Cuál es la frase, a ver si te puedo ayudar?


----------



## wally_wanalejo

Tener=Poseer algo 

tengo dos juguetes

Los jardines tienes flores=los jardines poseen flores


Haber=existir 

En esta calle hay un chico =en esta calee existe un chico 


habían personas de todos los colores


 
tenían personas de todos los colores


*Nunca* usamos el tener para existir como es usado en el portugués,diferente del portugués sólo lo usamos para poseer algo.

Y ojo no confundas el hay impersonal con el ha personal que son totalmente diferentes pero del mismo verbo HABER.

Ojalá te tenga ayudado salu2 y suerte



PD: Y para aprenderlo haz como yo: sustituye el tener por poseer y haber por existir verás como te aclarará


----------



## Sereiatranslator

Ter: posse
Haver: existência


----------



## vf2000

Se ajuda em algo, em espanhol só se usa HAVER como verbo auxiliar, enquanto no Brasil preferimos o verbo "TER".
AXÉ


----------



## dexterciyo

wally_wanalejo said:


> Tener=Poseer algo
> 
> tengo dos juguetes
> 
> Los jardines tiene*n* flores=los jardines poseen flores
> 
> 
> Haber=existir
> 
> En esta calle hay un chico =en esta cal*l*e existe un chico
> 
> 
> habían *había* personas de todos los colores
> 
> 
> 
> tenían personas de todos los colores
> 
> 
> *Nunca* usamos el tener para existir como es usado en el portugués,diferente del portugués sólo lo usamos para poseer algo.
> 
> Y ojo no confundas el hay impersonal con el ha personal que son totalmente diferentes pero del mismo verbo HABER.
> 
> Ojalá te tenga *haya* ayudado. Saludos y suerte.
> 
> 
> 
> PD: Y para aprenderlo haz como yo: sustituye el tener por poseer y haber por existir verás como te aclarará





vf2000 said:


> Se ajuda em algo, em espanhol só se usa HAVER como verbo auxiliar, enquanto no Brasil preferimos o verbo "TER".
> AXÉ



Também usa-se o verbo _ter_ como auxiliar, ainda noutras situações mais específicas.

_Te *tengo* dicho que no salgas_ = _Te he dicho que no salgas_


----------



## wally_wanalejo

dexterciyo said:


> Também usa-se o verbo _ter_ como auxiliar, ainda noutras situações mais específicas.
> 
> _Te *tengo* dicho que no salgas_ = _Te he dicho que no salgas_


 


¿Da igual usar el tener como haber en casos así ?


Pero me suena como si ya me viniera hace mucho dándome consejos para que no saliera...y el te he dicho me dijiste sólo una vez esto me parece ...


Y es correcto usar también: 

Le tengo aconsejado =/= le he aconsejado 
a mí me suena diferente pues le tengo aconsejado (no es de hoy )

le he aconsejado( ya lo he aconsejado una sola vez).


----------



## Carfer

wally_wanalejo said:


> *Nunca* usamos el tener para existir como es usado en el portugués *de Brasil*, diferente del portugués *de Brasil *sólo lo usamos para poseer algo.


----------



## vf2000

Como assim, Carfer, poderia dar algum exemplo?
Depois do "Ai Jesus", as portuguesas dizem "há uma barata ali" em vez de "tem uma barata ali"???


----------



## maria64maria64

As portuguesas, depois de dizer Ai, Jesus, não passam a "possuir" a barata... simplesmente, constatam que elas existem (embora neste caso nem devessem!).
Ajudei?


----------



## Carfer

vf2000 said:


> Como assim, Carfer, poderia dar algum exemplo?
> Depois do "Ai Jesus", as portuguesas dizem "há uma barata ali" em vez de "tem uma barata ali"???


 
Nem mais. Aqui não se usa '_ter_' no sentido de '_existir_'. Se alguém dissesse isso na minha frente, a minha primeira interpretação seria a de que me estava a dizer que eu tinha ali uma barata.

No geral as diferenças de uso de '_haber/haver_' e '_tener/ter_' no espanhol e no português de Portugal são escassas. Olhando para as acepções de '_tener_' no DRAE, só umas poucas não têm correspondência directa no português de Portugal.

Sobre o tema veja:  
http://ciberduvidas.pt/pergunta.php?id=22827
http://ciberduvidas.pt/pergunta.php?id=22981


----------



## Alentugano

vf2000 said:


> Como assim, Carfer, poderia dar algum exemplo?
> Depois do "Ai Jesus", as portuguesas dizem "há uma barata ali" em vez de "tem uma barata ali"???



O mais normal seria você ouvir dizer: "(depois de um grito de pânico) Está ali uma barata!!!!"


----------



## vf2000

maria64maria64 said:


> As portuguesas, depois de dizer Ai, Jesus, não passam a "possuir" a barata... simplesmente, constatam que elas existem (embora neste caso nem devessem!).
> Ajudei?


Oi, Maria, obrigada pela resposta
No "meu" idioma, as portuguesas só possuiriam a barata se dissessem, depois do "ai Jesus", _*tenho *_uma barata. 
Gostei de saber que se diz "está ali uma barata", no caso de algum dia eu precisar avisar/ajudar


----------



## wally_wanalejo

Jajajajajajaja hay que averiguar también que el portugués de Brasil es súper diferewnte del portugués de portugual 
tanto que en algunos programas obvio que sirempre escojo mi idioma pero hay opciones para portugués(Brasil) y el portugués(Portugal) hay esto incluso en google en la opción de idiomas jajaja yo creo que para leer el más fácil es portugués(Portugal) y para oír el de Brasil . Icluso en la copa creo que uno de estos dos paises ganará apesar de estar hinchando para España por mi Colombia no estar participando


----------



## maria64maria64

Pues claro, Wally, nosotros a torcer por España. Ay, mañana, voy a ver si sobrevivo al Portugal/España... si no vuelvo por aquí, es porque perdimos y me dio un patatús!


----------



## Vilivi

maria64maria64 said:


> Vivi, cuidado con eso, en Brasil se utiliza mucho "tem" quando em português de Portugal se diz "há". Cuál es la frase, a ver si te puedo ayudar?


 

Somente uma dúvida. Sempre confundo na hora de falar espanhol.
Muito obrigada.
Vivi

Muito obrigada à todos pela ajuda!!!

Beijos Vivi


----------



## Gamen

Fiquei com una dúvida a respeito do assunto discutido neste fio.

No Brasil (mas não em Portugal) falam "*Tem *aí uum igreja/ Correio" em lugar de "*Há* uma igreja / Correio". Estou certo?
Está correto usar "tem" em vez de "há" neste contexto?


----------



## SãoEnrique

Oi Gamen,

Não sou nativo mas vejo sempre os brasileiros usar 'tem' e os portugueses 'há'.



Gamen said:


> Fiquei com una dúvida a respeito do assunto discutido neste fio.
> 
> No Brasil (mas não em Portugal) falam "*Tem *aí uum igreja/ Correio" em lugar de "*Há* uma igreja / Correio". Estou certo?
> Está correto usar "tem" em vez de "há" neste contexto?



Se for para o Brasil não vejo problema. Espera que um nativo confirme.


----------

